# RCI Points - how do you know what you get?



## JulieAB (Jul 10, 2012)

This might be a painfully obvious question, but I'm having a hard time finding the answer!  If I want to get started in RCI Points, I understand I have to buy a points week.  But how do I know how many points the week is worth?  Is there a chart somewhere (Like the TPU calculator)?  

I've seen a PFD chart, but that's to convert weeks into an established points account, right?  

And I've seen an exchange grid that tells you how much you need to go where, but even that doesn't seem always accurate when I see some point values in the sightings forum.  

And did I hear you get a free weeks account with a points account?  What happens to an existing weeks account with deposited weeks and ongoing searches?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 10, 2012)

yes.  If you go to the resort directory.  Click on the resort you are interested in.  On the left hand side under the season chart you will see a link for resort points chart for RCI points resorts that should show the amount for the various weeks for different configurations.

If you have a weeks account with deposits and searches you may need to wait to close that out when you are done.  In the mean time you can get a new free weeks account set up for new deposits.  When you are ready to close your account they will prorate your refund based on what you paid and the time you have left.


----------



## JohnPaul (Jul 11, 2012)

*Get Point Value from Seller*

When you buy your points week you should be told exactly how many points go with it.  I own two weeks at the same resort in the same size/configuration unit.  Both of them can be used at the home resort any week of the year.  However, one is worth 52500 points and the other is 44500 points.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2012)

If you have an RCI Points account with a Weeks account 'piggybacked' onto it, the Weeks account is separate. Different sign-in, TPUs instead of points. You see different inventory. They seem entirely separate. It's just that you pay membership dues for the Points membership and nothing for the Weeks one. When they have a sale on Weeks memberships ($300 for 5 years or some such), you can't take advantage of it. Though I HAVE had VC's offer a free exchange ($189 value) if I re-up for 3 years.

Jim


----------



## Larry (Jul 11, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> .
> 
> If you have a weeks account with deposits and searches you may need to wait to close that out when you are done.  In the mean time you can get a new free weeks account set up for new deposits.  When you are ready to close your account they will prorate your refund based on what you paid and the time you have left.



You do not have to close your weeks account it will just merge and you pay one fee for both. The strange thing is it will continue showing your old expiration date for yor weeks account up until you renew your points account and it then gets extended for another year or two depending on how many years you extend your points account.

Your weeks and points accounts remain seperate you just pay one fee for both.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 11, 2012)

JohnPaul said:


> When you buy your points week you should be told exactly how many points go with it.  I own two weeks at the same resort in the same size/configuration unit.  Both of them can be used at the home resort any week of the year.  However, one is worth 52500 points and the other is 44500 points.




How is this possible? Don't you tell them what week to deposit?


And this is kinda the reason I was asking.  When looking at eBay,sometimes I see weeks advertised that are at popular points resorts, but have no points mentioned in the ad  - like grandview.  Are all weeks there points and how do you know the points they mention are really the max points you can get?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2012)

*You Gotta Look Into It Before Bidding.*




JulieAB said:


> When looking at eBay,sometimes I see weeks advertised that are at popular points resorts, but have no points mentioned in the ad  - like grandview.  Are all weeks there points and how do you know the points they mention are really the max points you can get?


Not all units at points timeshares are points units.  

Some units at points timeshares are straight-weeks units.

I don't know about Grandview At Las Vegas specifically, but its cousin timeshare in Florida, Vacation Village At Parkway, started out as a weeks timeshare & joined the points system later on.  No doubt all the people who bought units before the resort switched to points were offered the chance to convert their straight weeks to points.  Not all of'm did.  Those non-converted straight-weeks remain in the conventional weeks-based RCI exchange system even though the timeshare resort as a whole is now an RCI Points timeshare. 

Just something to check out & clear up before bidding. 

_Full Disclosure*:*_  We own resale points units at Vacation Village At Parkway and at Grandview At Las Vegas.  Both were in points before we got'm & both remained in points after ownership transferred to us.  We have stayed at both timeshares, but never as owners in our own units, only on RCI _Last Call_ or _Extra Vacation Getaway_.  When we stayed a week at Grandview At Las Vegas, we signed up for their sales presentation (just for the freebies).  The timeshare seller asked what timeshares we already owned.  We mentioned our triennial eBay points unit Vacation Village At Parkway.  The timeshare seller said that points units don't transfer upon resale, only the underlying deeded week.  When I told him that in our case the previous owner's points-converted unit stayed converted upon transfer to us, & that it is still a points unit with us as the new owners, the timeshare seller was so badly incensed that he got dark red in the face & looked like smoke was about to come out his ears.  If I ever get the chance, I'll let him know that's the way it is with our Grandview At Las Vegas unit also.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 11, 2012)

You'll have to verify this but I think when Grandview first started they were sold as weeks in the first phase.  Now they are sold as points but some of the weeks units are still out there and haven't been converted to points.  There is a Grandview triannual points unit in the bargin basement section that I've been considering.   

You want units that have low maintenance fees compared to the amount of points you get. Take that ad as an example. The MFs are listed as $114 every year and you get 16,000 points.  Now 16,000 points isn't going to get you a whole lot but if Vegas is a place you like to travel to than you can always get a week at the Grandview for 7500 points as long as you book within the last 45 days.  And when I say always....I mean always.  Don't ever spend more than that to go to Vegas, Tahoe, Palm Springs and several other popular timeshare places.  You can also borrow points from the next year to bring you up to 36,000 points in this example.  I actually like triannuals because the maintenance fee is so low and it gives you the opportunity to get your feet wet in timeshares without a huge risk.  If you want any more info on how to maximize RCI points just let me know.   Thats the one system I've got mastered.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2012)

*Last Call Is 1 Thing.  Instant Exchange Is Something Else Again.*




bshmerlie said:


> Now 16,000 points isn't going to get you a whole lot but if Vegas is a place you like to travel to than you can always get a week at the Grandview for 7500 points as long as you book within the last 45 days.


_Instant Exchange_ is for _points_ exchanges into _weeks_ timeshares when the reservation is made within 30 days of check-in (formerly 45 days). 

Grandview At Las Vegas is a points timeshare, even if some of the units there are unconverted straight weeks.

For that reason I don't think you can get those 7*,*500-point _Instant Exchange_ reservations for Grandview At Las Vegas. 

_Last Call_ & _Extra Vacation Getaway_, yes. 

_Instant Exchange_, no. 


bshmerlie said:


> If you want any more info on how to maximize RCI points just let me know.   Thats the one system I've got mastered.


OK, so if I'm wrong about that, please let everyone know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 12, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> ... Now 16,000 points isn't going to get you a whole lot but if Vegas is a place you like to travel to than you can always get a week at the Grandview for 7500 points as long as you book within the last 45 days.  And when I say always....I mean always.



I agree there might be somewhere always available in Vegas for 7500 in the 45 day window but... I don't see any available at the grandview now.  In fact once a resort converts to a points resort the 7500 deals were supposed to go away and only be available at weeks only resorts.


> Grandview at Las Vegas  (#6923)
> Las Vegas,  NV  89183,  USA
> Check-In Date Range
> 28-Jul-2012 - 15-Jun-2014
> ...



When RCI has a supply even greater than its usual oversupply of resorts in over saturated areas they do discount weeks at points resorts for points users.  Usually these resorts have been sitting in the weeks pile for a while at 5-6.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure what you guys are looking at but Grandview is available right now for 7500  points. When I say always I really mean about 90% of the time. You have to understand guys I'm a local Southern Ca person who does Vegas at least three times a year and most of the time I stay at the Grandview for 7500 points. Sometimes I stay at one of the Hiltons for 7500 points to mix it up and sometimes I get a 2 bedroom at the Blue Green for 9500 points during winter because they have a heated indoor pool. I know Vegas and you can always get a nice timeshare for 7500 points.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 12, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> How is this possible? Don't you tell them what week to deposit?
> 
> 
> And this is kinda the reason I was asking.  When looking at eBay,sometimes I see weeks advertised that are at popular points resorts, but have no points mentioned in the ad  - like grandview.  Are all weeks there points and how do you know the points they mention are really the max points you can get?



If no points are mentioned, then it's a week - no RCI points.  Only buy a RCI weeks TS, do not buy a weeks TS and get stuck with points lite and TPU's.  

I have a 2-BR at the Grandview here in Las Vegas that I bought as a trader, never will stay there.  I get 80,000 RCI points/year, and my Maintenance Fee (MF) is about $685/year.  If you travel off season you can find some great bargains and can do a lot with 80K points.  The cost/point is $685/80,000 = .856 cents/point.  So my cost for an exchange = (points required) * (.856 cents/point) + ($179 RCI exchange fee).  Example: this December I'm staying at the Hilton HGVC Eagles Nest 2-BR 2-Bath TS on Marco Island, FL.  It's only (32,000 points * .00856) + $179 = $452.92 for the whole week.

Look for something like this (I'm NOT recommending this, it's just an example):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/98-000-RCI-...10901022035?pt=Timeshares&hash=item19d2374d53

98,000 points and MF is $686 = .7 cents/point.

Your going to want more than 16,000 points.  Also get an annual or EOY (biannual).  

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 12, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> I'm not sure what you guys are looking at but Grandview is available right now for 7500  points. When I say always I really mean about 90% of the time. You have to understand guys I'm a local Southern Ca person who does Vegas at least three times a year and most of the time I stay at the Grandview for 7500 points. Sometimes I stay at one of the Hiltons for 7500 points to mix it up and sometimes I get a 2 bedroom at the Blue Green for 9500 points during winter because they have a heated indoor pool. I know Vegas and you can always get a nice timeshare for 7500 points.



Best deal I see at the Grandview is a 1-BR, for 4-nites, the 2nd week of December, for 15,860 points.  

Like I said, 16,000 points every 3rd year isn't going to get you much.  Do you plan on going to Hawaii?  Do you need a 1-Br, 2-BR, or will a studio without a kitchen do?  Figure out your needs and then figure how many points you will need and how often.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 12, 2012)

Do people find it cost efficient to get something like a triannual Grandview to get a points account open, then do PFD with cheap weeks resorts?


----------



## gnorth16 (Jul 12, 2012)

Julie,

You can also gt a triennial and then add points from RCI for 2 cents per point or transfer from a different owner privately for about 1 cent on TUG or ebay. just be careful in case you need points for DVC, you need to make sure the points are not Orlando based.

one example:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCI-POINTS-...ultDomain_0&hash=item231f6dfffc#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 12, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Best deal I see at the Grandview is a 1-BR, for 4-nites, the 2nd week of December, for 15,860 points.
> 
> snip



I found that if you filter by "Price = 0-10000 pts" you can get to the reduced rate units.

I found both a 1 and a 2 bedroom for Aug 10th to Aug 17th for 7500 pts each.

They can be had.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 12, 2012)

*We Formerly Resembled That Remark.*




JulieAB said:


> Do people find it cost efficient to get something like a triannual Grandview to get a points account open, then do PFD with cheap weeks resorts?


That was our intent when we took the points plunge in 2005, & that's how it worked for a few years. 

Now, with the formerly secret trading power of straight weeks revealed through the new _Points Lite_ version of RCI Weeks, you can see that sometimes the straight week has more TPU trading power than its equivalent PFD points value.

So, yes, doing PFD with cheap weeks can be cost-efficient.  But it's not automatically cost-efficient each & every time.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 12, 2012)

JulieAB said:


> This might be a painfully obvious question, but I'm having a hard time finding the answer!  If I want to get started in RCI Points, I understand I have to buy a points week.  But how do I know how many points the week is worth?  Is there a chart somewhere (Like the TPU calculator)?
> 
> I've seen a PFD chart, but that's to convert weeks into an established points account, right?
> 
> ...



Here is a link to a RCI Points Grid/Chart:

http://www.rci.com/GPN/CDA/Common/pdf/RCI_ExGridsUpdate1.pdf


Check these out also:

http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_SeasonGrid.pdf

http://www.rci.com/docs/KnowledgeBase/Attachments/2009_ConversionGrids.pdf


There is also a sticky above titled RCI Points Grid.


Here is a link to the RCI Resorts Directory:

http://www.rci.com/RCI/prelogin/rdMain.do


Take it slow.  Take a look at the directory.  Decide how often you want to vacation each year and where you want to go.  Then decide how many points you'll need.  You want to keep the cost/point low and you don't want to have to buy a 2nd TS to give you more points because you'll then have 2 MF's.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 12, 2012)

ampaholic said:


> I found that if you filter by "Price = 0-10000 pts" you can get to the reduced rate units.
> 
> I found both a 1 and a 2 bedroom for Aug 10th to Aug 17th for 7500 pts each.
> 
> They can be had.



That's interesting...because I'm not filtering anything and still see all the 7500 point red tags just normally. Is there any reason that one RCI points member would see things differently on their screen when they're logged on?  I just assumed we're all looking at the same thing.  

Julie, like I said I like the Triennials because the maintenance fees are so low. $114 for 16,000 points is a good deal and it's only $114 a year.  By doing EOY or every Third year you get into that home group for a very low cost.  If you have other timeshares you can do as you suggested to boost your points and build a portfolio of time shares that suit your needs.   Remember this also gets you into a particular home group rather cheaply.  With your home group you can look at listings a month before the general public.  But as said, 16,000 points doesn't get you a whole lot so if you take a lot of vacations that is not going to work for you by itself.  If however you have a portfolio of other properties this is a cheap way to get into RCI points.  The Grandview that I pointed out was just an example of a cheap way to get into points.  The annual 2bd Grandview mentioned on Ebay for 98,000 points is also an excellent deal to get a large chunk of points for only $685 in maintenace fees.  You just need to look at the resorts you have and what kind of point value you can get for those and then see how many points you're gonna need for how you like to vacation.

Yeah, stay away from the Orlando resorts.  Someday you may want to trade into DVC and it would suck if you couldn't.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 12, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> That's interesting...because I'm not filtering anything and still see all the 7500 point red tags just normally. Is there any reason that one RCI points member would see things differently on their screen when they're logged on?  I just assumed we're all looking at the same thing.



I had assumed so also - when I "search for an exchange vacation > pacific coast > Nevada > Las Vegas area > Grandview" it shows me *659 check in nights available*.

Only 2 of those 659 are 7500 points - the rest are 49000 to 122000 (for 7 nights) - so the filter helps ferret out the cheapo's. Otherwise I just have to randomly select a check in day and see how much it is.

Also if I choose a stay other than 7 nights it is a larger amount of points.

Is that how it works for you?

P.S. today the two Aug 10 - 17 are gone and there is only an Aug 11 - 18 1 bedroom for 7500 available


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 12, 2012)

That's strange becuase I just checked and it shows me 790 check-in nights available. I do the same search that you are doing:

Exchange Vac> Pacific Coast > NV > Las Vegas Area and then I sort them by Ascending Price so I can see the cheap ones first.  The Grandview almost always has them available for 7500 points. They will have a little red flag by the dates with a line crossing out the original point value marking it down to 7500 points.  Its not in my home group so there's no reason I should see anything different than you and I'm not a platinum member. As those two are sold off other ones will pop up.  Between the Grandview, the three Hiltons, the Worldmarks, and the Blue Green there is never any reason to pay more than 9000 points tops.  Wait and see you'll even be able to get it for most holidays.  I think labor day is the next holiday up for the first of September...watch what comes up.  

Yes, if you search for more than a week stay it will not show the 7500 point dicounted ones.  As those remaining two drop off others will become available for the next week.  They do get gobbled up becuase they are only 7500 points...but don't worry more will become available.  Also Hilton has them from 7500 points on a pretty regular basis as well.  The Blue Green is another nice one for the winter time for the indoor pool.  Book a one bedroom and then ask them for the upgrade to the two bedroom for free at check in. I've never been denied and I have been there many times over the last three years.


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 12, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> That's strange becuase I just checked and it shows me 790 check-in nights available. I do the same search that you are doing:
> 
> Exchange Vac> Pacific Coast > NV > Las Vegas Area and then I sort them by Ascending Price so I can see the cheap ones first.  The Grandview almost always has them available for 7500 points. They will have a little red flag by the dates with a line crossing out the original point value marking it down to 7500 points.
> -snip-




When I click *Exchange Vac> Pacific Coast > NV > Las Vegas Area and then I sort them by Ascending Price* I am then taken to a screen that shows a blurb about each Resort and the range of check ins and bed/bath combos and points range - I then click on a green button that says "Available Units" and it opens the green "three month window" that has three monthly calendars with check in days available in bold.

Then if I pick a check in day it will go to the list with the price tickets sometimes crossed out and "reduced" to 7500. it seems I am doing several steps you don't have to do?

What step are you doing between *Exchange Vac> "Pacific Coast > NV > Las Vegas Area and then I sort them by Ascending Price"* and "so *I can see the cheap ones first."*


----------



## ampaholic (Jul 12, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> That's strange becuase I just checked and it shows me 790 check-in nights available. I do the same search that you are doing:



Most likely that has to do with when your RCI Points membership is up - as it won't show me any check in dates past Oct. 2013 when my term is up.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 15, 2012)

When you a resale and it says it comes with some points already, when are the yearly allotment of points available to use?  I thought I saw something that your RCI membership is annual from the month you start it.  But what happens to 2012 points/MF when your RCI account renews every November?

I guess I'm trying to determine which ebay auctions are better than others, but when those points are deposited each year seems to make a difference!


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 15, 2012)

If you were to buy today and have the deed recorded and recognized by the resort and your RCI points account set up by Nov 1, then your use year would be Nov 1- October 31.  Your 2012 points would go through Oct 31, 2013.  If you used at least a few points then you can carry them another year for free and they would expire Oct 2014.  If you don't use any points before Oct 31, 2013 there is a fee to extend the points for the next year.  As soon as your points account is set up you can borrow your next years points into your 2012 year (Nov. 1, 2012-Oct 31 2013).  If you want to book during your use year but actually use during the next use year (Nov 1, 2013-Oct 31, 2014) you can do that too.  You may be able to extend a 3rd year but there is a fee to do that I believe based on how many points you are extending into the 3rd year.


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 15, 2012)

But what if the previous owner had a membership that started Feb 1 and hasn't used those points?  The auction says it comes with some, the 2012 fees have been paid, and my new account is set up Nov 1.  Do I get their old points they haven't used, to last me until Oct 2013?  Or do I get a new set of annual points Nov 1, 2012 when my account is set up (plus their leftovers?)?


----------

